# my young mantis



## scitch (Nov 29, 2005)

well i have my baby s.lineola now for almost a week and i noticed it doesnt move around much i was wondering if thats normal i understand they wont run around or anything but i mean he should be moving a little more i think


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2005)

It's fine. Those don't move much.


----------



## scitch (Nov 29, 2005)

oh cool thats ok then i think i worry too much lol but i suppose theres no harm in asking

thanks Rick


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2005)

They are one of my favorites right now actually. But they don't move a whole lot. That changes a little when they are adults. The adult females are pretty aggressive towards food.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2005)

Since we are talking about manitids moving I would like to ask which mantids are good for free range. I would like to just leave a mantis on a plant and not have it wander around(mainly because if it leaves my room, my dog or cat would probably eat it). What species of mantis would be good for this. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend any for that. Especially with other pets. I have two cats and they would like nothing more than to have a mantis snack. Even African mantids will wander if you leave them out. I leave mating pairs loose in the room but that is only with the door closed and only until they are done mating. You could free range them but I suggest it be in a closed off room.


----------



## scitch (Nov 29, 2005)

lol yeah i also have 2 cats and wouldnt trust them around my mantis


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I guess I'll have to do that at a later date. At the moment I have no suitable room for that.


----------

